# Horatius Bonar on Puseyism as diluted Popery



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 10, 2020)

... Besides the men whom they can actually claim as their converts or allies, they have infused new vigour into the old high Church anti-evangelical party; and worse than that, have thrown a tinge, if not of their arrogant intolerance, at least of their mysticism, over many a faithful minister of the Gospel of Christ. In short, within a few years, they have effected a greater breach in the Protestant ramparts of England, than either we or our fathers have witnessed for many generations. Rome has much to thank them for. They are Tracts which will never be found in the _Index expurgatorius_. The Vatican will give them its ready _imprimatur_. ...

For more, see Horatius Bonar on Puseyism as diluted Popery.


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 11, 2020)

Thanks Daniel. The first time I heard of Puseyism was about 17 years ago when I was reading through a bunch of Spurgeon sermons.

https://www.spurgeon.org/resource-l...e-root-a-testimony-against-puseyite#flipbook/

At the time I thought it was an interesting historical artifact. Now I see that it is an ever-present plague.


----------

